# How much oil? Simplicity Broadmoor 1600 CV11-16



## Belgianbillie (May 6, 2015)

Hey,
I have a Kohler Command CV11-16 on my Simplicity broadmoor. I changed the oil myself this year! Only 48oz came out though... seems low no? I put oil back in and had some difficulties with the dipstick. It always looks like a drop at the bottom on add, never all the way to full except for the oil that gets hit when you enter it in the hole.
I put 1 quart and 28oz in, thats 4 oz short of 2qt. On the website it says approx 2 qt. Should i add the remaining 4 oz. I had been riding with 48 oz i guess.... thats pretty low no. I hope i didnt damage my mower. It does not leak oil.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
The Kohler CV16 takes 2 quarts.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Belgianbillie, welcome to the forum.

A few day ago I changed oil in my truck. Couldn't read the oil on the dipstick, but I knew I put the correct amount of oil in the engine, so I wasn't concerned. After reading your post, I went out and pulled the dipstick and it was just barely over the "full" mark. I wiped the dipstick and tried it again. No go....couldn't read the oil level on the dipstick! Go figure.

Let it sit for a day and try it again. Maybe try leaving the dipstick out overnight? Another possibility is that the fluid is so clean that you cannot see it on the dipstick. 

I checked the oil capacity of your engine and 2 quarts is correct. When you drained the oil out, some small amount stays behind in the engine. I wouldn't worry about it. Add the 4 oz. of oil that you concerned about. That's not enough to cause any problems. 

Next time you plan to change oil, run the engine for a while to warm up the oil before changing. This will allow the oil to drain more completely. But there will always be a small amount left in the engine.

I read on the internet that your engine has an "oil sentry" (oil pressure switch) which will shut the engine down if you have run out of oil and have no oil pressure. You might as well get familiar where this switch is located.


----------

